# 750li burnout



## bmwli (Nov 16, 2005)

Can the 750li burnout on dry?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

bmwli said:


> Can the 750li burnout?


Absolutely...  Turn DSC entirely off... and NAIL the throttle. :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Powerbrake.

Alex


----------



## mfeeney05 (May 22, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Absolutely...  Turn DSC entirely off... and NAIL the throttle. :thumbup:


To my knowledge, the DSC can not be turned off. This has been on my mind for a while actually...is it possible? Powerbreak? thats when you hold the brake and the gas, and then let the brake go right? Is it bad for the car?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

mfeeney05 said:


> To my knowledge, the DSC can not be turned off. This has been on my mind for a while actually...is it possible? Powerbreak? thats when you hold the brake and the gas, and then let the brake go right? Is it bad for the car?


DSC can be turned off... without question. You go into iDrive under Vehicle Settings... find the DSC setting... when you have highlighted it... hold the iDrive controller down for 5 seconds... and BAM! :thumbup:


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

760 can do a brake stand as long as you want it to. Should of seen all the black marks on the road near work when i knew i was getting new tires.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

NTB said:


> 760 can do a brake stand as long as you want it to. Should of seen all the black marks on the road near work when i knew i was getting new tires.


I'll never forget the first time I drove a 760Li... the smoke plume was swirling behind me making both lanes of traffic disappear. :eeps: It was amazing! That thing drifted around corners at unbelievable speeds... truly, truly amazing.


----------



## bmwli (Nov 16, 2005)

bmwli said:


> Can the 750li burnout on dry?


 on a just peddle mash no powerbreak, i did that a lot on a 745li i used to have, and i messed up the brakes really bad and ended up having to replace the whole brake and rotor...


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Burnout? 

You have got to be kidding. This is not the 60's where the camaro ruled.

This is 2005 where traction control, good tires, etc. play a part to prevent loss of traction.

What does burning out prove other than you have lost traction and are waiting for the wheels to grip? :dunno:


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

No wonder the expression "BMW Driver" is used as an insult in the UK!!

BMW's are supposed to be driven by mature sensible types - anyone wanting to do burnouts in a car that costs upwards of NZ$228,000 ought to be forced to drive a Ford!!

Bad! Naughty!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Burnout?
> 
> You have got to be kidding. This is not the 60's where the camaro ruled.
> 
> ...





madams said:


> No wonder the expression "BMW Driver" is used as an insult in the UK!!
> 
> BMW's are supposed to be driven by mature sensible types - anyone wanting to do burnouts in a car that costs upwards of NZ$228,000 ought to be forced to drive a Ford!!
> 
> Bad! Naughty!


   

Unbelievable. What a completely stupid reaction to a completely innocent question. Nobody is trying to PROVE anything. If you can't understand why some one would enjoy the feeling... the sound... the experience of doing a nice, burly burnout... then why don't you keep your petty attempts at insults to yourselves? I wish I could say I didn't expect this... but that would be a lie. I knew someone would chime in with something stupid to say. :tsk: And by the way... it is both of you that should be driving a Ford... a Ford Windstar (mini-van... in case you were wondering) Oh... and stay the freakin' hell out of the fast lane while your at it... :tsk:


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, doing infantile "burnouts" on public roads is just so mature and sensible.

I realise my error now. Thank you for correcting me.


Obviously that sort of thing should not be saved for Track Days.

Silly me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Burn outs arn't immature, we all need to have some fun every once in a while, the car was made to do that and even more. Also we bought and paid for our car so you shouldn't tell us what to do with it, so please respect that since we don't tell you what you can and can't do with your car.

A month after we got our car the salesman sent us a letter that had an FAQ on it and among one of the things was that you should not ride the brake because it "decouples" the transmission when you press the brake so you could quite possibly drop the transmission out of the car while doing no more than taping the brakes and gas at same time. This worries me so much that I've only done a burn out a few times since I really don't want to screw up the car. Is it kinda harmful anymore to do a burn out in the 745 than any other car? :dunno:


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not telling you what to do; for my (and all) children's, old people's and other road users sakes, I am politely suggesting that such behaviour does not belong on a public highway.

Feel free to disagree - and to argue your point in court if the Rozzers see you!! :thumbup:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

madams said:


> I'm not telling you what to do; for my (and all) children's, old people's and other road users sakes, I am politely suggesting that such behaviour does not belong on a public highway.
> 
> Feel free to disagree - and to argue your point in court if the Rozzers see you!! :thumbup:


Well watever I hear you man but sometimes burnouts can be fun if they are done jus for a little extra enjoyment . . .i mean if you paid for your car hell you can do watever pleases you :angel: sure its little childish or immature but BMW's can handle it thas for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Sure you can - but Track Days are more fun!

I used to go down to the Le Mans 24Hr every year when I still lived in Europe. Many people in very expensive cars used to do burn outs. My fave was a guy in the tent next door who took his company Vauxhall out to have a go and ended up taking it home on a trailer with two broken drive shafts and really looking forward to seeing his boss!
Or the TVR driver who blew up his engine....!!

On a fun note, my dealer leant me a new M5 yesterday.

WOW!!!!! What a car!! If I win the Lotto.....!! :bigpimp:


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

I really don't think burnouts are all that exciting, especially when I think about how much the eventual replacement tires are going to cost me.

Throwing the rear out in a corner, though, is a different matter...


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Salus populi suprema lex!


----------

